
Why does HN allow duplicate submissions? - FjolsvithAase
for an example, see the submissions from VOX.com:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;from?site=vox.com
======
dang
HN allows duplicate submissions of stories that haven't had significant
attention in about a year. We want good stories to have multiple chances at
making the front page.

Our goal is to optimize HN for curiosity and the front page for the best
stories, and it's fairly random whether or not a good story gets traction the
first time it's posted. If we were anal about disallowing reposts, sure we'd
get a more deduplicated submission history, but we'd also end up with a poorer
front page. Bad trade.

There are things we're working on to reduce the number of dupes that are
appearing. The problem is trickier than it seems, but we'll get there.

------
tedmiston
I think it's because one person might come up with a more convincing headline
than another that causes the post to take off here. If that's the case, the
first one to submit shouldn't always win. Also, if multiple threads on the
same topic take off at about the same time, mods sometimes merge the two.

~~~
DanBC
People should be using the original headlines unless it is misleading or click
bait.

------
thomasdd
Good point, I also noticed URLS that have been already discused, submited
again, after couple of weeks. Some duplicity check, would be helpful.

------
DrScump
It's getting worse every day and will continue to worsen until submitters
start losing points for submitting dupes.

~~~
hooliganpete
I like that idea, good incentive to check before you post.

